# Sgt. 1st Class Ronald A. Grider -  USASOC



## peefyloo (Sep 20, 2010)

The Department of Defense announced today the death of a soldier who was supporting Operation Enduring Freedom.

                 Sgt. 1st Class Ronald A. Grider, 30, Brighton, Ill., died Sept. 18 at Kunduz province, Afghanistan, of wounds suffered when he was struck by machine gun fire.  He was assigned to U.S. Army Special Operations Command, Fort Bragg, N.C.

                 For more information the media may contact U.S. Army Special Operations Command public affairs office at 910-432-6005 or http://news.soc.mil

http://www.defense.gov/releases/release.aspx?releaseid=13900


----------



## Ranger_Smoothie (Sep 20, 2010)

USASOC's Post:


> FORT BRAGG, N.C. (USASOC News Service, Sept. 20, 2010) – A Special Operations Soldier was killed Sept. 18 during a combat operation in Konduz Province, Afghanistan.
> 
> Sgt. 1st Class Ronald A. Grider, 30, was assigned to Headquarters and Headquarters Company, U.S. Army Special Operations Command, Fort Bragg, N.C.
> 
> ...



Rest easy my Brother. Condolences to his wife and daughter.

http://news.soc.mil/releases/News Archive/2010/September/100920-01.html


----------



## Muppet (Sep 20, 2010)

Rest easy brother.

F.M.


----------



## Trip_Wire (Sep 20, 2010)

RIP Brother


----------



## rlowery60 (Sep 20, 2010)

R I P SFC


----------



## Smurf (Sep 20, 2010)

Why do we have to lose our best and brightest?  
RIP Sergeant.


----------



## tova (Sep 20, 2010)

RIP, Godspeed, PBS....


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (Sep 21, 2010)

RIP


----------



## AWP (Sep 21, 2010)

Blue Skies


----------



## Dame (Sep 21, 2010)

Rest in peace.


----------



## TheSiatonist (Sep 21, 2010)

Rest easy...


----------



## racing_kitty (Sep 21, 2010)

Fair winds and following seas, SFC Grider.  Thank you for all you've done.


----------



## Gypsy (Sep 21, 2010)

Rest in Peace.


----------



## Typhoon (Sep 22, 2010)

RIP Sgt. Grider. Thoughts and prayers out to those with whom he served, and to his family and friends back at home...


----------



## jtprgr375 (Sep 22, 2010)

condolences to firnds and to his wife and daughter.


----------



## AssadUSMC (Sep 22, 2010)

RIP warrior.


----------



## dknob (Jan 26, 2012)

Just got news that when Aaron was killed, his working dog Bohdi was also shot alongside him. Bohdi survived and returned to duty but was killed a few days ago in Afghanistan.


----------



## ManBearPig (Jan 27, 2012)

RIP to both Sgt. Grider and Bohdi.


----------



## tova (Jan 28, 2012)

RIP, Godspeed, PBS....


----------



## colbol83 (Jan 28, 2012)

RIP


----------



## Red Flag 1 (Jan 29, 2012)

Rest In God's Peace Ranger.


----------

